# 2 day Philadelphia meetup with the coolest people on TPF!



## clarinetJWD (Apr 17, 2006)

Corry, Scott (SpiralOut) and I are making a 2 day road trip to Philadelphia on May 19-20, I believe Sky and Andrea already confirmed they could be there, so we're looking for anyone else who's interested 

Should be a great time!


----------



## Corry (Apr 17, 2006)

Corry can hardly contain her excitement.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 17, 2006)

Corry, you're bound east so soon AGAIN?!?!? Wow!


----------



## Corry (Apr 17, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Corry, you're bound east so soon AGAIN?!?!? Wow!




We've been  planning it since uh...the day after we got back? Yeah..I think so.   Yup, just me this time though...Erik says he's got too much going on.  He's encouraging me to go though.   BUYING MY PLANE TICKETS AFTER DINNER TONIGHT!


----------



## Corry (Apr 17, 2006)

I HAVE PLANE TICKETS!!! I'M GOIN TO BALTIMORE AND PHILLY!!!!!


----------



## Corry (Apr 19, 2006)

So..is it May 17th yet?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 20, 2006)

yes.


----------



## Corry (Apr 20, 2006)

SWEET! See ya this afternoon, Joseph! :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Apr 25, 2006)

Just a note here...if you plan to come on Saturday, we already have made lunch plans at a place that we'll need to reserve about a week ahead of time.  (japanese trendy type place called Morimoto) ... so if you are gonna come on Saturday, and would like to come to the restaraunt, it would be appreciated if you tried to let us know at least a week to a week and a half ahead of time so we can make the proper reservations. 

If you're coming on Saturday and don't wanna come to Morimoto, we'll just have to make plans to temporarily split up for lunch. 

Oh, and you'll have to dress nicely for it, too.


----------



## terri (Apr 25, 2006)

Y'all are dressing up for lunch?? Very impressive.

I already can't wait to see these meetup pictures! 






.....but will you get separate checks there? :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Apr 25, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Y'all are dressing up for lunch?? Very impressive.
> 
> I already can't wait to see these meetup pictures!
> 
> ...



I've got a date with three TPF studs, you think I'm payin? No way! I'm livin it up!  :twisted:


----------



## midget patrol (May 1, 2006)

I will actually be in Philly on those dates for the Stotesbury Cup Regatta on the schuylkill river. I'll be racing, but i'll be there with the D50 shooting when i can. Hopefully you'll stop by! I'm racing for W.T. Woodson in the 1st Mens 4+, in case you want to catch the race.


----------



## Unimaxium (May 1, 2006)

Good luck in the Stotesbury! I have some classmates from my school who will be racing there too. I don't know what categories, though. Perhaps we can come watch and take photos. Boathouse row / the schulkyll is very pretty this time of year


----------



## Corry (May 1, 2006)

Don't mean to be stupid but...what kinda race IS it?


----------



## Unimaxium (May 1, 2006)

Rowing.

http://www.boathouserow.org/rega06/scr06.html


----------



## Aoide (May 2, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> (japanese trendy type place called Morimoto) ...




Oooo.... Morimoto!!!  I want a whole thread on that one when you get back!


----------



## Unimaxium (May 2, 2006)

Aoide said:
			
		

> Oooo.... Morimoto!!!  I want a whole thread on that one when you get back!



Will do  :thumbup:


----------



## Corry (May 12, 2006)

SEVEN DAYS!!!!! 

...and FIVE days til I fly into Baltimore!


----------



## Corry (May 15, 2006)

HOLY CRAP! THIS IS IN *TWO DAYS*!!!! :shock: :stun:  You mean I'm gonna be stuck with JOE AND SCOTT FOR FOUR DAYS STRAIGHT!!! What have I gotten myself into!!!???


----------



## Unimaxium (May 15, 2006)

Don't worry. I'll save you from them in five days


----------



## Corry (May 15, 2006)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Don't worry. I'll save you from them in five days



WOO!

And it 's FOUR days, thank you.


----------



## Unimaxium (May 15, 2006)

woohoo


----------



## Corry (May 15, 2006)

Btw...Sky...are you feeling better?  You've GOTTA get better before the meetup!


----------



## Unimaxium (May 15, 2006)

don't worry, I still have four days to get better


----------



## Unimaxium (May 20, 2006)

Well, we just finished the TPF Philly meetup, and it was great!

The weather wasn't the most cooperative, but we had a lot of fun. Oh, and Morimoto was awesome. We all ended up ordering the same entree... the Ishi yaki buri bop. Corry also got to try sushi for the first time. What a great time! I'm sure corry and joe will be posting plenty of pictures in the upcoming days.


----------



## JohnMF (May 20, 2006)

can't wait to see 'em guys :thumbup:


----------



## terri (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for the update, Sky!    Glad you all had fun!     

I sense we're about to get slammed with meet-up pictures again......


----------



## LaFoto (May 21, 2006)

*Where are the piccies - where are the piccies - where are the piccies!?!?!?*​ 
*:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: *
*  **    *
      ​


----------



## Jeff Canes (May 21, 2006)

come on joe start posting


----------



## Corry (May 21, 2006)

Joe won't be posting for a few days...he and Scott (spiralout) are on thier way to a rafting trip, and then making the long drive home to Houston.  

I should have some pics up by tommorrow evening sometime.


----------



## Corry (May 22, 2006)

Pics have been posted!  Not many, but more will follow! 

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=498195#post498195


----------

